# Dilemme contrat, accepté ou non ?



## Mimipoupina (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes ,
J'ai un dilemme qui se pose à moi et j'aurais besoin de vos avis pour réussir à me décider, je vous expose le problème:
Une ancienne PE (que j'apprécie) dont j'ai gardé le fils de ses 1 an à ses 3 ans m'a recontacté au printemps pour l'accueil de son deuxième bébé, nous avons signé un engagement réciproque pour commencer le 5 septembre. Malheureusement la petite (de 10 mois) a eu un problème de santé qui nécessitait 8 jours de soins important, nous avons donc décalé l'adaptation d'une semaine mais le grand frère (que je connais bien donc) a été testé positif au covid nous avons donc à nouveau décalé l'adaptation, puis le papa, puis la maman, puis enfin le bébé tout le monde a eu le covid !!! nous avons donc programmé l'adaptation pour ce matin ! et voilà la maman toute penaude qui m'annonce en arrivant que son mari vient d'avoir il y a 15 jours une proposition d'un poste qui lui plaît beaucoup dans sa région natale, ils envisagent donc très probablement de partir au vacances de février (il aura la réponse justement aujourd'hui) du coup la maman me dit "je comprends si vous finalement vous ne voulez plus commencer l'accueil de L jusqu'en février, mais moi j'y tiens beaucoup car j'ai envie qu'elle commence à se sociabiliser, je vous laisse réfléchir" du coup j'avoue que je suis un peu embêtée car je viens de refuser énormément d'appels ces 3 dernières semaines en disant direct que j'étais complète jusqu'en 2024 (à savoir je ne travaille pas le mercredi ce qui réduit fortement mes possibilités de contrat) je suis vraiment embêtée, j'aime bien cette maman et j'ai du mal à dire non aus gens que je connais... je ne sais pas si je fais quand même l'accueil jusqu'en février pour avoir un 3e salaire direct ou si je lui annonce que je ne préfère pas commencer pour me laisser l'opportunité de trouver un contrat dès maintenant mais sans en être sûr car les appelsse sont calmés depuis 1 semaine... que feriez-vous ?


----------



## Nanou91 (26 Septembre 2022)

Perso je prends ce contrat.
Car y renoncer sans être sûr d'en trouver un autre tout de suite ça fait une période sans salaire.
Et le refuser si finalement dans un mois le papa n'a plus le nouveau poste et que ce contrat se poursuit.....
Perso je préfère attendre que le PE me licencie en février.... Tout en cherchant un nouveau contrat pour mars 2023


----------



## Griselda (26 Septembre 2022)

Je commencerais et ce pour plusieurs raisons:

1) tu ne sais pas dans combien de temps tu aurais un autre contrat à la place
2) tu ne pourras être certaine de l'arrêt de ce contrat et de la date d'arrêt que quand tu auras la lettre de rupture en main: ce sera peut être fevrier 2023, ou peut être août, ou seulement à l'entrée à l'école... ou même dans un mois!

Voilà pourquoi à présent mes contrats sont négociés avec
- 2 mois de préavis (ce qui me laisse plus de temps officiel pour me retourner avec certitude donc
- une prime de rupture sans delai d'ancienneté
- la prime de rupture est de 10% si le contrat s'arrêt avant 9 mois d'ancienneté car c'est alors veritablement un contrat court, encore plus précaire qu'un CDD à terme précis.

Voilà pourquoi il est indispensable de garder les coordonnées des demandes même quand on est censées être à plein.
Que si on signe un engagement reciproque au 5 septembre, même si c'est pour un PE qu'on connait, le contrat devait bien être signé à la date, avec maintient de salaire au delà des 5 jours possible de minoration si Certificat Médicale pour l'enfant. J'espère que tu l'as fais car sinon non seulement tu auras perdu un mois de salaire mais en plus pour un contrat qui ne commencerait même pas et que tu auras reservé la place pour rien?

Aujourd'hui qu'en est il du contrat, A t il été signé ou non au 5 septembre? Sinon as tu un écrit où tu acceptais un nouvel engagement reciproque sans indemnité?


----------



## Chantou1 (26 Septembre 2022)

Par contre un engagement réciproque a été signé pour une date précise, donc le contrat commence à la date de l’engagement réciproque signé sinon c’est TROP FACILE

Après c’est le chat, la grand-mère...


----------



## Mimipoupina (26 Septembre 2022)

Normalement je vais savoir aujourd'hui si le papa a le poste ou pas (c'est en interne dans sa boîte mais ils sont plusieurs dessus, la maman a l'air de penser que c'est quand même quasi sûr que c'est ok) du coup on s'appelle ce soir pour voir si on fait un 2ème jour d'adaptation demain ou si je préfère ne pas donner suite ... au quel cas pas d'indemnité d'engagement dû ni d'un côté ni de l'autre car de toute façon l'engagement est caduque vu que la date est largement dépassée...
En tant normal je signe le contrat avec les PE à l'arrivée du 1er jour d'adaptation donc là non on a rien signer car j'ai accepté de décaler le 1er jour à cause des soins spécifiques du bb, puis le covid s'est ajouté donc je ne me voyais pas les faire venir pour signer et les faire payer à partir du 5 septembre alors que la petite n'a pu venir qu'aujourd'hui 26 septembre... du coup je n'ai même pas signé le contrat aujourd'hui car je ne suis pas sûre de vouloir m'engager...
j'ai recontacté aussitôt tout à l'heure la seule maman dont j'avais gardé les coordonnées (car elle est de la famille d'ancien PE qui m'ont recommandé), elle cherche justement pour février mais on ne s'est encore jamais rencontré rien ne dit que ça va le faire pour elle ... c'est vrai que si ça le fait ça serait nickel du coup !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Vous connaissez cette maman,  elle vous dira à partir de quand vous pourrez être dispo.  
Par contre je négocierais l'indemnité de rupture sans condition d'ancienneté. 

Si je peux me permettre, jamais je ne dis que je suis indisponible jusqu'en 2024...
Le retrait d'enfant est libre donc les contrats se terminent à tout moment,  la durée d'un contrat est toujours fictive,


----------



## Mimipoupina (26 Septembre 2022)

Bon bah c'est confirmé, le poste en province est accepté ! J'ai donc pris un rdv avec la maman qui m'avait contacté qui cherche pour février, si ça le fait entre nous ça serait parfait ! Du coup je me laisse jusqu'à mercredi soir (voir si le feeling passe bien au rdv) pour réfléchir au fait de continuer le contrat actuel de la petite L


----------



## liline17 (26 Septembre 2022)

avant mon déménagement, j'avais accueillis 2 enfants en précisant dès le coup de fil que je déménageais.
J'avais indiqué sur le contrat, que les PE s'engageaient à me licencier au plus tard au 4 juillet, juste avant le déménagement.
Cela leur laissait la possibilité de mettre fin au contrat avant, si ils le souhaitaient et une des famille a justement déménagé avant moi, donc, ils m'ont licenciée avant.
Je ne voulais pas prendre le risque de ne pas pouvoir percevoir mes ARE, car la nouvelle maison, demandait d'important travaux avant de pouvoir y travailler


----------



## Mimipoupina (27 Septembre 2022)

Liline17, ce n'est pas moi qui déménage mais les PE (qui m'ont réservé la place depuis le printemps et qui me l'annonce le 1er jour d'adaptation) donc j'hésite à commencer le contrat pour 4 mois ou chercher directement un nouveau contrat mais comme je ne croule pas sous les propositions du fait de mon emploi du temps c'est risqué 😉 je croise les doigts pour que mon rdv de mercredi aboutisse ainsi tout le monde sera content !


----------



## liline17 (27 Septembre 2022)

je l'avais compris, mais ça fonctionne dans les 2 sens, si tu veux te sécuriser, tu peux inclure au contrat une clause indiquant une date de départ, afin de pouvoir t'engager pour un autre contrat.
Imaginons que tu t'engage et que la date de déménagement soit repoussée, tu ne sera pas tenue de continuer avec eux, ou alors, autre option, un préavis de 2 mois, afin de te laisser le temps de trouver un autre contrat, mais dans ce cas, tu pourra difficilement t'enganger plus de 2 mois à l'avance, sauf si ça t'est égale de démissionner


----------



## Griselda (27 Septembre 2022)

Ce que je ne comprends pas très bien c'est à quoi a servi un engagement réciproque si tu ne l'as pas fait valoir?

Au 1er jour où le contrat devait être signé par l'engagement réciproque ces PE pouvaient très bien imprimer, signer et te le porter pour que tu le signe, ou bien te l'envoyer par courrier ou même par mail pour que tu imprime avec leur signature et signer à ton tour. Les problèmes de santé n'empêchaient pas de le faire. Et s'ils ne le faisaient pas ils te devaient le 1/2 mois. Mais tu n'as pas eut le cœur de le demander parce qu'il y avait une question de santé? Et surtout sans doute parce que c'est une Famille que tu connais, apprécie, as confiance?! 

Mais si le contrat avait été signé comme prévu, au delà de 5 jours d'absence pour maladie de l'enfant tu aurais été payée comme le prévoyait ton contrat en absence pour convenance du PE alors que là ça revient à accepter de n'être pas payée durant 3 semaines... 3 semaines

Aujourd'hui ils t'annonceraient ce déménagement, tu râlerais parce que c'est relou mais ce serait bien à eux de rompre le contrat au moment opportun et pas à toi de trancher ni de n'avoir encore aucun dédommagement.
De plus c'est mignon, on te laisse choisir ainsi si tu ne veux pas signer avec eux alors ce serait un engagement caduque puisque la date de l'engagement est passée? Sous des dehors gentils, n'as tu pas légèrement l'impression qu'on te manipule pour que tu ne demande pas à présent l'indemnité de l'engagement réciproque? Du coup non seulement tu les as attendu pour rien mais tu t'assieds alors sur les 3 semaines que tu aurais du avoir et même le 1/2 mois te passe sous le nez.

Tu attends de voir avec cet entretient qui pourrait bien commencer pile au bon moment mais n'oublie pas que:
- cet autre contrat pourrait très bien changer d'avis après coup (et avec un engagement réciproque tu ne gagnerais que 1/2 mois de salaire et encore si tu ne te fais pas avoir en acceptant de repousser et finalement de toi même ne pas donner suite parce que le PE pense prévoir qu'il déménage...)
- celui qui pense déménager pourrait très bien ne plus déménager ou bien plus tard ou plus tôt, que ferais tu avec ton engagement réciproque de février?

Voilà pourquoi je ne signe pas d'engagement réciproque. 
Parce que je pourrais moi aussi me faire avoir sur l'affecte en ne réclamant pas mon due au moment opportun. 
Alors que dans le cas inverse, le PE, lui, n'hésiterait pas à me réclamer l'indemnité...

Voilà pourquoi je signerais de toute façon avec ce contrat qui aurait du commencer au 5 septembre et pourquoi pas, si c'est légal (je n'en sais rien) mentionner au contrat que les PE s'engagent à rompre le contrat en février 2023 pour ne pas t'obliger à démissionner toi même? Parce que dans l'immédiat de toute façon je n'ai rien d'autre puisque je leur avais reservé la place.

Il n'y aurait pas de période d'essai et un préavis de 2 mois et une prime de rupture de 10% sans condition d'ancienneté et jusqu'à 9 mois de contrat. Le maintient de salaire aussi en cas de maladie de l'enfant serait en clause supérieure car j'expliquerais qu'ils ont déjà plus que largement cramé cette cartouche en repoussant le début de mon contrat de bien plus que les 5 jours auxquels ils auraient eut droit sinon.


----------



## liline17 (27 Septembre 2022)

très juste Griselda


----------



## Chouchou301 (27 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Griselda a tout à fait raison !

Le papa n'a pas demandé une mutation là maintenant pour février, la demande a été faite il y a quelques semaines/mois je pense vu qu'il vient d'avoir la réponse...

Il y a un truc pas clair... (et le fait de les connaître vous met mal à l'aise du coup pour demander le demi-mois de dédommagement, déjà vous avez été bien gentille de retarder le début du contrat, en plus vous ne les faites pas signer alors que vous accueillez l'enfant... pas nette cette affaire...)


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Septembre 2022)

Les parents ont été des MENTEURS donc pourquoi leur faire CADEAU 🎁 de votre salaire qui était fixé à une date bien précise.

Évidemment la demande de mutation a été faite il y a plusieurs mois !

ATTENTION ⚠️

UN engagement réciproque doit toujours être *SIGNÉ* des 2 parties, à défaut par *mail. *Je l’ai fait lors des confinements .... ou parents à l’autre bout de la 🇫🇷

Voir à VOTRE AVANTAGE et arrêtez de faire des cadeaux 🎁 à ces parents qui n’ont pas été francs c’est certain


----------



## Griselda (27 Septembre 2022)

Le truc Chouchou301 c'est que Mimipoupina n'est pas autorisée à demander le 1/2 mois de dédommagement si aujourd'hui c'est elle qui ne souhaite pas signer le contrat. 
Conclusion, elle accepte le contrat comme il était prévu avec des clauses supérieures à négocier. 
Si ces Parents ont besoin d'aller travailler, ils ont besoin d'un mode d'accueil. 
Si leur demande est transparente ils ne verront aucun problème à ces clauses et comprendront qu'ils ont déjà bien tiré sur la corde... sensible.

Il est bien possible que le poste du Papa vienne juste de sortir et donc qu'au printemps ils ne savaient pas que ça se profilerait, la question n'est pas là.
Ils se sont engagés, l'AM aussi.
Ils n'ont pas fait démarrer le contrat comme prévu malgré l'engagement.
Le souci c'est quand on mélange nos postures: c'est un engagement réciproque légal qui concerne notre travail mais nous nous laissons attendrir parce que pauvres Parents, ils doivent soigner leur enfant, puis se soigner, puis souhaitent déménager... sauf que Nounou n'est pas une copine, elle peut compatir à leur mésaventure de santé, se rejouire pour eux de la bonne nouvelle de pouvoir repartir dans leur région qu'ils aiment mais ce n'est pas censé remettre en cause l'engagement, la posture pro. Et oui je confirme personnellement aussi qu'on se fait souvent plus avoir avec des familles que nous connaissons car nous perdons notre pragmatisme face à leur demande.

Si demain ce Papa organise tout son déménagement, vends sa maison ici, en trouve une autre la bas, son épouse quitte son travail pour le suivre et qu'une fois arrivés sur place son entreprise lui dit que finalement elle est désolée mais elle aimerait beaucoup employer à la place une autre personne cher à son cœur dans 4 mois, lui aussi trouverait gonflé de lui demander à lui de choisir s'il renonce de lui même à cette mutation (sans demander de dédommagement donc) ou s'il attend qu'on le mute à nouveau ou le licencie.

S'ils étaient complètement honnêtes ils proposeraient la signature du contrat à compter du 5 septembre comme prévu et ne retirerait que 5 jours s'ils ont un Certificat Médical pour leur enfant sans demander à Nounou de trancher. Et sinon ils régleraient le demi mois si c'est eux qui décident de ne pas signer. Voilà pourquoi je n'aurais aucun mal à leur faire accepter mes clauses aujourd'hui, parce qu'ils auraient bien conscience qu'ils ont déjà économiser sur mon dos 3 semaines de salaire.


----------



## Mimipoupina (27 Septembre 2022)

Le papa n'a pas demandé une mutation, il a répondu à une offre de poste dans sa boîte il y a 1 semaine,  il a eu la réponse positive hier soir, je n'ai pas fait signer le contrat le jour prévu car la petite était aux urgences et je trouve malvenu de réclamer aux parents de venir signer alors qu'ils sont dans une situation difficile, ensuite la maman (que je connais vu que j'ai eu son aîné pendant 3 ans) m'a proposé de commencer l'adaptation mais en sachant que la petite avait des soins à faire (parties intimes) et vu que j'étais déjà en adaptation pour un autre bb cette semaine là je lui ai dis que ça ne me dérangeait pas qu'on décale le début du contrat d'une semaine, malheureusement après ils ont eu le covid chacun leur tour donc ça m'a paru normal de ne pas commencer non plus tant qu'ils étaient tous malades et confinés, j'étais ok car l'adaptation du bb en cours était difficile donc au fond de moi ça m'arrangeait un peu ... 
Maintenant que tout va bien la maman vient hier pour signer mais m'annonce cette nouvelle de déménagement (c'est honnête de sa part, elle aurait très pu me le cacher et l'annoncer à la dernière minute ... mais j'avoue je ne m'y attendais pas) elle veut commencer le contrat donc en aucun cas elle me doit le demi-mois elle ne se désiste pas c'est moi qui hésite maintenant ...
Si c'était une maman que je ne connaissais pas du tout j'aurais peut-être agi différemment pour la signature mais j'en doute, je ne me vois pas demander à venir signer un contrat à des personnes dans une mauvaise passe, c'est mon caractère trop empathique sûrement ! Du coup là je regarde les annonces de personnes qui cherchent pour maintenant et pour février pour voir ce que je décide par rapport à cette signature...


----------



## liline17 (27 Septembre 2022)

à ta place, je signerai, ça me laisserai le temps de voir venir jusqu'à février


----------



## Mimipoupina (27 Septembre 2022)

Oui je me suis décidée je vais continuer avec la petite L jusqu'en février (avec prime de rupture en clause supp) car j'ai déjà 2 demandes de rdv pour cette date et puis au moins je suis d'avoir un salaire de plus pour ces 4 mois à venir, merci à toutes !


----------

